# I can only work 12 hours, not 25...



## iweararedshirt (Nov 9, 2019)

I joined Target over 2 months ago, and it's my first job. I'm a student, and I can work 12 hours per week. But when I was being interviewed I think I gave waaaayyyy too many availability hours, something around 25 ?? (It was my first job interview too so I was really nervous and didn't realize that maybe I was giving myself too many hours.) A couple times, my schedule has gone to 25 instead of 12, but I talked to my TL and he fixed it for me. Except there was one time where I think I let him know too late and I had to work 25 hours for 2 weeks. (I'm surprised my grades didn't suffer!) My TL said he'd permanently change my availability after those 2 weeks to 12 hours. But I just checked my schedule for 2 weeks out at I'm scheduled for 25 hours. I have finals coming up and really can't do that. And I feel like I'm bugging my TL asking him to change my availability. Help ???


----------



## Kartman (Nov 9, 2019)

Target wants you to quit school and go to for work for them. Don't worry - you'll get the hours! They promise!!!


----------



## SallyHoover (Nov 9, 2019)

If you can make it to the second week in January you are much more likely to get the kind of schedule you are looking for.  Can you try giving away as many hours as you need to lose.  I am able to keep my hours to 12-16 during most of the year but mid November through the end of December if you are a good worker Target will expect to be able to schedule you for 20-25 hrs per week.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 9, 2019)

Odds are you can find people that will want the hours. You're certainly not the only one getting 25 hours when they want 12, but there's also people getting 25 when they want 40. Those people will want your hours.


----------



## iweararedshirt (Nov 9, 2019)

Nauzhror said:


> Odds are you can find people that will want the hours. You're certainly not the only one getting 25 hours when they want 12, but there's also people getting 25 when they want 40. Those people will want your hours.


Ok thanks!


----------



## iweararedshirt (Nov 9, 2019)

Kartman said:


> Target wants you to quit school and go to for work for them. Don't worry - you'll get the hours! They promise!!!


Lol it definitely seems that way


----------



## Kartman (Nov 9, 2019)

But they'll never admit it!


----------

